
Egypt's Startup Scene - amplified
http://kerningcultures.com/episodes/egypt-startup-scene
======
cup
Do you think you caught a good representation of Egyptian entrepreneurial
society?

Most Egyptians I know have given up on Egyptian society and politics following
the Sisi led coup and now see their future either outside of Egypt or within
the 'internet culture'.

In many ways, Sisi indicates to the youth that the democratic system doesn't
work in Egypt and that the only way to survive is to leave.

Disrupting society online carries it's own risks under the military government
(i.e. disappearing.)

What are your thoughts?

~~~
kerningcultures
This is an incredibly complex topic. Believe me, most of my Egyptian friends
and family will wax poetic of the same difficulties and desire to leave/ have
already left. There's no way to do a response justice in a post, but we are
working as we speak on episode about brain drain from Egypt in attempt to make
sense of the complexities. Would love you input, if you'd like to be involved:
hebah [at] kerningcultures.com

------
kerningcultures
We spent a few weeks researching for this piece, happy to answer any questions
you might have!

~~~
jjoe
You're tying up the re-birth of entrepreneurship to the 2011 revolution that
happened in Egypt. But isn't the ousting of past-elected president and the
forced takeover by el-Sisi (a military man) a sign of complacency from the
youth in particular?

You're basing your whole point on this revolution that was undone soon after,
which really takes away from the core points of your article. That said I can
definitely imagine how much of a positive impact an _attempted_ revolution
could have on people's appetite for change.

~~~
NoCulturalFit
I wonder if you would have cared so much if the previous "elected" president
were German national socialists? Because the previous "elected" were Muslim
Brotherhood rats.

~~~
jjoe
I don't like commenting on others' politics and governments (Egypt in this
case). I do for my own because I have the right to. But wouldn't a
predominantely Muslim country vote for a Muslim government? Wouldn't a
Christian-founded country like the US ensure its president is Christian? I
think it's fair and logical.

My understanding is that the people of Egypt voted for a Muslim
representation. They got just that (for better or worse). Until el-Sisi, with
his military power, decided it didn't suit his own views.

------
IndianAstronaut
What are the religious leanings of statup founders and workers? More liberal?
Much more liberal?

